# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [HiFi] Sansui AU-X501

## jimakosb

Γεια την ομάδα.
Έχω αυτόν τον ενισχυτή πάνω από 30 χρόνια και έπαιζε τέλεια μέχρι πριν μερικές μέρες.
Έκανε ο γιος μου πάρτι και ο ενισχυτής έπαιζε στο τέρμα για πολλές ώρες.
Μου παρουσιάζει το εξής πρόβλημα. Ο ήχος είναι μουντός και χαμηλός. Πρέπει να είναι στο τέρμα το ποτενσιόμετρο για να ακουστεί, αλλά ακούγετε χάλια. Έλεγξα τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου είναι ΟΚ. Οι πυκνωτές δεν δείχνουν φουσκωμένοι.
Παρατήρησα το εξής περίεργο φαινόμενο. Όταν βγάζω την φίσσα που συνδέει την πλακέτα με τα κοντρόλ ελέγχου, παίζει κανονικά αλλά μετά μερικά δευτερόλεπτα "κόβει" η προστασία.

----------


## nyannaco

Είσαι σίγουρος ότι το πρόβλημα είναι στον ενισχυτή και όχι στα ηχεία; Μήπως έκαψε τα tweeter με τα παρατεταμένα γκάζια;

----------


## jimakosb

Το πρώτο πράγμα που σκέφτηκα και εγώ. Έχω 2ο ζευγάρι το ίδιο κάνει. Όταν βγάζω την φίσσα που συνδέει την πλακέτα με τα ποτενσιόμετρα, παίζει κανονικά αλλά μετά μερικά δευτερόλεπτα "κόβει" η προστασία.

----------


## nyannaco

Εφόσον έχεις επιβεβαιώσει ότι δεν είναι τα ηχεία, περίμενε να σε καθοφηγήσει κάποιος πιο έμπειρος. Στο μεταξύ πάντως, αφού μπορείς να ελέγξεις τα τρανζίστορ, δες και τα οδηγά.

----------


## p270

> Γεια την ομάδα.
> Έχω αυτόν τον ενισχυτή πάνω από 30 χρόνια και έπαιζε τέλεια μέχρι πριν μερικές μέρες.
> Έκανε ο γιος μου πάρτι και ο ενισχυτής έπαιζε στο τέρμα για πολλές ώρες.
> Μου παρουσιάζει το εξής πρόβλημα. Ο ήχος είναι μουντός και χαμηλός. Πρέπει να είναι στο τέρμα το ποτενσιόμετρο για να ακουστεί, αλλά ακούγετε χάλια. Έλεγξα τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου είναι ΟΚ. Οι πυκνωτές δεν δείχνουν φουσκωμένοι.
> Παρατήρησα το εξής περίεργο φαινόμενο. Όταν βγάζω την φίσσα που συνδέει την πλακέτα με τα κοντρόλ ελέγχου, παίζει κανονικά αλλά μετά μερικά δευτερόλεπτα "κόβει" η προστασία.



τα εξοδου τα ελεγξες πανω στο κυκλωμα; αν ναι τοτε δεν μπορει να εισαι σιγουρος αν ειναι οκ η οχι 

αλλα πρεπει πρεπει να κοιταξεις και ποιο πισω σε ολο το κυκλωμα ,τα driver ακομη και την προενυσχυση του μηχανηματος 

*για να κανεις τα παραπανω πρεπει να βρεις το service maual και αν γνωριζεις προχωρας αλλιως πας σε τεχνικο* 

για να δεις αν φταει το κομματι του προενυσχυτη η του τελικου πρεπει να βρεις το σημειο που γινεται η συνδεση τους και να απομονωσεις τελικο απο προ 

και κατι για τους πυκνωτες δεν ειναι αναγκη να ειναι φουσκωμενοι για να εχουν χαλασει που λεμε ,χαλανε απο τα χρονια και ανεβαζουν υψηλο esr 

επεισης να δεις αν ολες οι τασεις απο το τροφοδοτικο ειναι οκ

----------


## jimakosb

Βρήκα το σχέδιο και θα κάνω ελέγχους. Έχω γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικών αρκετές θα έλεγα, αλλά δεν είμαι expert.
Τρανζίστορ εξόδου και driver είναι ΟΚ. Αυτά θα ήταν το εύκολο κομμάτι αν είχαν καεί.

----------


## p270

tote ψαχνεις ποιο πισω ,αν μπορεις χωρισε προ-τελικο θα το βρεις ποιο ευκολα

----------


## jimakosb

Χθες και σήμερα βρήκα τον χρόνο και ασχολήθηκα λίγο.  Μέτρησα τάσεις, τρανζίστορ εξόδου, οδηγούς, πυκνωτές. Δεν βρήκα τίποτα. 
Το μόνο που παρατήρησα είναι όταν βγάζω την φίσα από το Tone Control που συνδέεται στον τελικό , το πρόβλημα διορθώνεται αλλά ανεβάζοντας την ένταση "κόβει" η προστασία.Μόλις την ξαναβάλω παίζει πάλι αλλά "χαμηλά". Η πλακέτα των Tone Control δεν έχει πρόβλημα από ότι είδα.

Καμιά ιδέα τι φταίει;

----------


## east electronics

ειναι  συνηθες  να εχουν προβληματα  στην τροφοδοσια  του tone  control    το πλακετακι που ειναι μπροστα στο μετασχηματιστη ... εκει εχει ασφαλειο αντιστασεις που ανοιγουν ...
Γενικοτερα παντως επιβεβαιωσε ολες τις τασεις  συμφωνα με το σχηματικο  
Επισης το οτι ο μικρος το πλακωσε δεν δειχνει να σχετιζεται  με την βλαβη που περιγραφεις . 

Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## jimakosb

Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα μετά από αρκετό καιρό β¦.
Ο ενισχυτής επισκευάστηκε. Το πρόβλημα ήταν 2 αντιστάσεις στα driver και pre-driver τρανζίστορ. Η μία "ανοιχτή" και η άλλη με αλλοιωμένη τιμή και ανοιχτές οι βαττικές αντιστάσεις εξόδου (εκπομπού) των τελικών τρανζίστορ.
Του έκανα διάφορα τεστ και έπαιζε μια χαρά για 3 μέρες περίπου.  
Αποφάσισα πως ήρθε η ώρα να κλείσει και να μπει στην θέση του.
Κάνοντας όμως τις ρυθμίσεις για το Bias και DC 0V στην έξοδο, ξαφνικά ενεργοποιήτε ή προστασία, και από τότε είναι συνέχεια ενεργή.
Μέτρησα τα πάντα στην πλακέτα της προστασίας και δεν βρίσκω κάτι. Χρησιμοποιεί το ολοκληρωμένο TA7317P.
Ο ενισχυτής παίζει μια χαρά γιατί γεφύρωσα τις επαφές του ρελέ και έχω ήχο.
Μπορεί κάποιος με περισσότερη πείρα και γνώση να με βοηθήσει;

----------


## xsterg

αρα υπαρχει και αλλο προβλημα!

----------


## jimakosb

Προφανώς, αλλά τι είναι;

----------


## xrhstos1978

καλημέρα, για μέτρα για dc στην έξοδο

----------


## jimakosb

Καλημέρα, το έχω κάνει. Μετράω πάνω στους κοννέκτορες των ηχείων και η τάση είναι μηδενική. Περίπου 0,05mV.
Αυτό που δεν ξέρω, είναι αν πρέπει να είναι τα ηχεία συνδεμένα, ή όχι.

----------


## p270

οχι δεν πρεπει να εχεις τα ηχεια επανω ,απο την αλλη μετρας πανω στις μπορνες 0v αλλα ειναι ενεργοποιημενο το ασφαλιστικο οποτε σωστα μετρας 0v θα πρεπει να μετρησεις πριν το ασφαλιστικο για να δεις αν εχεις dc στην εξοδο

----------


## jimakosb

Οι επαφές του ρελέ είναι γεφυρωμένες, έχω έξοδο. Όμως έχω μετρήσει και πρίν το ρελέ.
Με τα ηχεία ισχύει το ίδιο, και όταν ρυθμίζω το Bias να υποθέσω;

----------


## p270

όσο κάνεις ρυθμίσεις δοκιμές η επισκευή δεν θα εχεις ηχεία επάνω,αν γίνει κάποιο λάθος τα ηχεία θα ταξιδέψουν στον άλλο κόσμο

αν συνεχίζει το προβλημα σίγουρα δεν ειναι στην προστασία αυτή ανοίγει γιατί υπάρχει προβλημα ,κάπου έκανες κάποιο λάθος η δημιούργησες προβλημα όταν ρύθμιζες

----------

jimakosb (18-02-20)

----------


## jimakosb

Εννοείται ότι δεν έχω τα "καλά μου" ηχεία στις δοκιμές αλλά κάποια μικρά γιαυτό το σκοπό. Απλά δεν ήξερα αν είναι απαραίτητα στις ρυθμίσεις.

Άλλο πρόβλημα δεν νομίζω γιατί ο ενισχυτής παίζει μια χαρά. Με την γεννήτρια στον παλμογράφο η έξοδος είναι τέλεια χωρίς παραμόρφωση.

Εδώ είναι το σχέδιο για περισσότερη βοήθεια.

----------


## ezizu

Εφόσον δεν βγάζει DC  στην έξοδο, το bias  είναι σωστό ,έλεγξε  και το κύκλωμα προστασίας, γύρω από το ολοκληρωμένο TA7317P .

----------

xrhstos1978 (19-02-20)

----------


## p270

> Εννοείται ότι δεν έχω τα "καλά μου" ηχεία στις δοκιμές αλλά κάποια μικρά γιαυτό το σκοπό. Απλά δεν ήξερα αν είναι απαραίτητα στις ρυθμίσεις.
> 
> Άλλο πρόβλημα δεν νομίζω γιατί ο ενισχυτής παίζει μια χαρά. Με την γεννήτρια στον παλμογράφο η έξοδος είναι τέλεια χωρίς παραμόρφωση.
> 
> Εδώ είναι το σχέδιο για περισσότερη βοήθεια.


νομιζα οτι ειχε καποιο προβλημα ,αρα κοιτας την προστασια οπως σου λεει ο Σηφης

----------


## jimakosb

Το έχω κοιτάξει. Μόνο το ολοκληρωμένο δεν μπορώ να ελέγξω. Δεν ξέρω και τι τάσεις πρέπει να έχει στα ποδαράκια του για να δω αν λειτουργεί η όχι.
Σήμερα πάντως που μέτρησα το Bias, την τάση την βρήκα 11 mV από 6.6 mV που την είχα ρυθμίσει. Είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό;

----------


## p270

οχι ξαναρυθμισε ,αστο να ζεστανει και κοιτα παλι που εισαι
το manual τι γραφει ; σιγουρα λεει και πως θα ρυθμισεις το bias

----------


## jimakosb

+++++ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΛΥΘΗΚΕ !!!!!!!  ++++++++
Ήταν μια καμμένη αντίσταση στην προφοδοσία το ολοκληρωμένου.

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια !!!!

----------

mikemtb73 (21-02-20)

----------

